# My Univega Alpina S6.5 1993



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

Here is my baby, over 10K miles and on its second full drive train. Need to replace the stem since it suffered a crack. Still rides great for a 20y old bike. I have since moved to a 29er but I still like to take her out from time to time and get her dirty.

Mark


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I like almost any bike that gets a lot of miles. Good for you!

Please do change the stem before you forget and it fails.


----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks, forgot to post this pix. Changed it.

Mark


----------



## Sin-man (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey, I've got a '94 Alpina Pro 5.7, frame and fork are the only original parts left. Right now it's 1X9 full rigid, and compared to my Yelli Screamy, it is brutal on the trails! I plan to keep it as a "extra" bike until the frame cracks, then I'll hang on a wall.


----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

Sin-man said:


> Hey, I've got a '94 Alpina Pro 5.7, frame and fork are the only original parts left. Right now it's 1X9 full rigid, and compared to my Yelli Screamy, it is brutal on the trails! I plan to keep it as a "extra" bike until the frame cracks, then I'll hang on a wall.


Nice, I had to replace the hubs with Deore LX and got that Rando rear rim, I was breaking spokes with the stocker. When with a 4/1 spoke patteren, still true today. Gotta love those 2" Mavic rims. Front shock has a bit of play in it but still works.

Mark


----------

